# Putter shaft extension - where and how?



## TWDB (May 19, 2020)

Hi all new to the forum and really the Game.
I bought my first proper set of irons just before lockdown started with the intention of having lessons and properly played the great game for once. Got myself some   2 inch longer Irons Clubs ( I’m 6’6”) - but still need a good putter. advise needed do I just buy new? And if so does this need to be again 2inches longer than a standard club? Or do I just get my old putter extended by 2 inches??
And if so how and where??
Any help and advice is appreciated 
thanks
T


----------



## spongebob59 (May 20, 2020)

Not necessarily, I play standard length iron but my putter is 32 which is shorter than off the shelf putters. You should be more over the ball when putting so your eyes are over the ball. You can check by setting up your putting stance then drop a ball from your nose and it should hit the ball on the floor.
Get your pro to check your set up.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 20, 2020)

If you add a bit on at the grip end (ideally) you should be able to make the club longer....


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 20, 2020)

Just because you're 6'6" doesn't mean you need longer clubs. By making them longer you've completely changed the swingweight, carefully calculated by the manufacturer. The proper length of a club depends on the wrist to floor measurement. I'm 5'11, I have a friend 6'3" & another 5'6". When we stand with our hands by our sides their floor to wrist measurements are the same. Mine, because of my very short legs, is about 2" shorter. 

As has already been said, there's no need to lengthen a putter. The trend is for shorter putters, there's a smaller margin for error with a shorter club.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 20, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			If you add a bit on at the grip end (ideally) you should be able to make the club longer....
		
Click to expand...

Really? I've always added length to the other end. No wonder I've had trouble getting the ball into the hole! 😅


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 20, 2020)

It's easy to lengthen a putter shaft, if you have the tools to remove the grip and epoxy glue a small piece of old shaft or shaft extension in place before refitting the grip. You doo need the right bits and pieces, but it isn't hard.
 Are you comfortable with your existing putter though? If you are stay with it, putting is use whatever you're confortable and confident with.
My irons are 1 inch longer than standard (I'm 6ft1), but I have cut my putter down from it's orginal too long for me to a length that I love. Dont ask me how long it is though....I can't remember


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 20, 2020)

You need something like this. Make sure you get the right size https://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatal...tensions-Double-Length-.600-butt.html#SID=185

And as I tell everyone, don't Google "butt plugs" when you're looking for one.


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2020)

If youre not able to get a fitting maybe worth looking at one of the Ping putters that has an adjustable length shaft, would allow you to play around with it to find what is the best length for you and then set it and leave it

Whilst there is a trend towards shorter putter as someones whos almost as tall as you I have to use a longer putter or anything more than a couple of minutes practise on the putting green and I get back aches from the poor posture I take, but ultimately theres no one rule fits all so best to try and find what works for you

Something like this one albeit theres lots on ebay etc

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PING-PUT...727481?hash=item2ae7a13239:g:9EYAAOSwe89erBBL


----------



## jim8flog (May 20, 2020)

If you go the DIY route do not buy plastic extenders that is plastic not graphite.

Personally I use old shafts then trim to to the right length.

If you want to know how it si done several how to videos on youtube.

If it is a one time job having it done in a pro shop should mean that can salvage the old putter grip to save on cost if the grip is reasonably new.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 20, 2020)

Ive never managed to save a superstroke, but I don't like them anyway so cut them off.


----------

